# parameter wie method=post übergeben?



## Thomas Kuse (4. November 2001)

ihr kennt doch alle den FORM-tag

dort kann man doch den parameter method=post angeben und schon sieht man beim submitten die parameter nicht in der url, sondern die werten invisible übergeben.

kann man sich diese funktion nicht irgendwie zu nutze machen, und somit invisible parameter übergeben??


----------



## mille (4. November 2001)

wäre ganz angebracht wenn du das bisschen mehr beschreibst, aba vielelicht meinst du ja das:



> <input type=hidden value=Pornex name=verstecktes_feld>


wenn du das abschickst, dann hast du, ohne das der nutzer es bemerkt die variable $verstecktes_Feld mit dme Wert Pornex übergebn ....


----------



## Karl Förster (4. November 2001)

@pornex:

Damit ist die Variable aber für den Benutzer noch lange nicht unsichtbar. 


@joki:

Ich kann mir denken, dass Du


> <form action="datei.php" method="post">


meinst.
Damit werden die Variablen nach dem Absenden in der URL nach dem ? nicht mehr angezeigt.


----------



## j4n (4. November 2001)

Entweder du verwendest eine Session oder du musst dir selber einen HTTP-Header zusammenbasteln, was allerdings nicht so gans einfach ist


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. November 2001)

@workaholic genau das meine ich!!

da sieht man dann nicht den inhalt der eingabe-felder in der url!

@j4n wie meinst du nen header basteln?


----------



## mille (4. November 2001)

also ähm *G*

dann seh ich da irgendwie net durch / ich kanns net *g

kann mir mal den sinn jemand darin erklärn?



> <form action="datei.php" method="post">



das ist doch ein stinknormales form tag ... was ist da mit versteckt oda so - häääääääää ?

tHx 4 help


----------



## Bushman (4. November 2001)

Ich glaube, er meint, das er eine Variable übergeben will, diese Variable darf aber nirgends sichtbar sein!!!

Speicher sie inner Session, oder als Cookie

Dann sieht sie keiner.


----------



## evoc (4. November 2001)

der unterschied zwischen get und post ist einfach, das bei post die werte an die url gehängt werden und bei post in den header der datei geschrieben werden. "abfangebar" sind werte in beiden varianten. richtig versteckte daten gibt es nicht. du könntest lediglich die werte bevor sie abgeschickt werden z.b. mit javascript verschlüsseln.

mfg
evoc


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. November 2001)

ich will sie ja auch nur für den otto-normal-verbraucher "unsichtbar" machen, also sie sollen NICHT in der url aufgeführt werden.

wie kann man denn so einen header übergeben??

btw cool von euch dass doch noch einige durchsehen


----------



## Moartel (4. November 2001)

Wenn du so hochgeheime Infos hast kenne ich nur einen Weg die wirklich zu schützen. Du musst das aber trotzdem in der URL machen   .
Wenn du das Zeugs mit JScript verschlüsselst kann ich den Code der das verschlüsselt hat in der Datei finden und alles ganz leicht wieder entschlüsseln.
Du musst ein Fenster aufmachen in dem weder Adress- noch Statusleiste sichtbar sind und dann das ganze in der URL übergeben. 
Aber Vorsicht: Wenn du das über mehrere Seiten so machst gibt es eine kleine Sicherheitslücke. Wenn ich mit "Link in neuem Fenster öffnen" arbeite habe ich wieder eine Statusleiste. Du brauchst also ein Skript dass jedesmal wenn die Seite aufgerufen wird nachschaut ob Adress- und Statusleiste weg sind und wenn nicht sie wegmacht.
Und du musst was einbaun dass der User nur da hinkommt wenn er JScript anhat. Sonst hilft dir der ganze Aufwand nix.

Ist leider nicht ganz einfach, aber du willst ja auch eine saubere Lösung die nicht jeder auf Anhieb aushebeln kann.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. November 2001)

mhh hört sich schon mal nich schlecht an

thx


----------

